# het Europees_ Parlement



## Bruineux

Dag iedereen! 

Hier is iets dat ik nooit heb verstond: waarom schrijft men "het Europees Parlement", of "het Europees Ruimte-Agentschap" in plaats van "het Europ*ese* Parlement"?

De regels zijn toch duidelijk, dacht ik: met een onbepaald lidwoord, geen -e. Met een bepaald lidwoord ("het", "mijn", enz.), -e. (Regel op : buigings-e: algemene regels | Genootschap Onze Taal)

Dus... hoe komt het dat de correcte vorm "het Europees Parlement" is?

Alvast bedankt


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> "Europees Parlement": 659.000


Ik weet niet of je gezocht hebt op "Europees parlement" of "Het Europees parlement". Ik heb het laatste gegoogled en ik kreeg 615000 hits. Na doorklikken krijg ik uiteindelijk maar 61 hits, iets minder dus.


----------



## eno2

Ik neem aan dat "Europees Parlement" de geijkte benaming of naam is en daarom haast overwegend gebruikt wordt. Ook  in combinatie met "het". "Europees" zou dan niet meer als een te verbuigen adjectief gezien worden dat aan de regel van de e- verbuiging onderworpen is.

Dat is mijn veronderstelling.


"Europese Parlement"  129.000
"Europees Parlement"  673.000


----------



## Peterdg

Als je doorklikt, zal je zien dat er in werkelijkheid maar 167 hits zijn voor "Europees Parlement".


----------



## eno2

En voor "Europese Parlement"? Dat doorklikken is een oud verhaal dat ik (door jou) voor het eerst besproken zag in Cultural café, als je soms een link daarnaartoe heb, ik ben het kwijt . Ik klik sindsdien door maar enkel als het er echt toe doet. Erg tijdrovend.


----------



## Red Arrow

Jongens, straks vergeten we nog te antwoorden op zijn vraag. Zo leuk is Google ook weer niet 


Bruineux said:


> Dag iedereen!
> 
> Hier is iets dat ik nooit heb verstond: waarom schrijft men "het Europees Parlement", of "het Europees Ruimte-Agentschap" in plaats van "het Europ*ese* Parlement"?
> 
> De regels zijn toch duidelijk, dacht ik: met een onbepaald lidwoord, geen -e. Met een bepaald lidwoord ("het", "mijn", enz.), -e. (Regel op : buigings-e: algemene regels | Genootschap Onze Taal)
> 
> Dus... hoe komt het dat de correcte vorm "het Europees Parlement" is?
> 
> Alvast bedankt


Halloowkes mede-Belg,

Het Europees Parlement is een vaste uitdrukking. "Het Europese Parlement" klinkt niet fout, maar voor sommigen misschien wat minder officieel.
En merk op dat er toch een kleine nuance is. "Het Europese parlement" kan (muggenzifterij-alarm  ) _eender welk_ parlement zijn in Europa. Het kan ook over het Belgische parlement gaan, indien de context duidelijk is. Sommige mensen voegen nu eenmaal graag nutteloze adjectieven toe. België ligt ook in Europa, dus ons parlement is Europees.
Maar als je "het Europees Parlement" zegt, dan heb je het per definitie over dat van de Europese Unie.

Andere voorbeelden van vaste uitdrukkingen: het zelfstandig naamwoord, het lijdend voorwerp, het meewerkend voorwerp, etc.


----------



## Red Arrow

De Taaltelefoon geeft een duidelijkere uitleg. Er zijn eigenlijk drie soorten uitzonderingen, maar je hoeft er geen rekening mee te houden.


> 1. bijvoeglijke naamwoorden op -_ig_, -_isch_, -_lijk_ of -_lijks_
> 
> 
> het gezellig(e) hotel, het druilerig(e) weertje, dat telefonisch(e) gesprek, dit logisch(e) gevolg, ons onooglijk(e) dorpje, het dagelijks(e) gebruik
> 2. meerlettergrepige bijvoeglijke naamwoorden in de vergrotende trap *=> klinkt ouderwets*
> 
> 
> een belangrijker(e) discussie, het inspirerender(e) voorbeeld
> Die *stilistische* variatie kan ook voorkomen bij combinaties van _een_ + een nationaliteit of een bijzondere kwaliteit + _man_/_persoon_/een beroep/een functie.
> 
> 
> een Frans(e) filosoof, een uitmuntend(e) strateeg, een begenadigd(e) dichter


Bron: bijvoeglijk naamwoord met of zonder -e


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Jongens, straks vergeten we nog te antwoorden op zijn vraag.


Ik zei toch al dat het Europees Parlement een vaste benaming is.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Zo leuk is Google ook weer niet


 Leuk of niet: Het geeft een zeldzame indicatie van (fout of correct) gebruik. 



Red Arrow :D said:


> "Het Europese parlement" kan (muggenzifterij-alarm  ) _eender welk_ parlement zijn in Europa. Het kan ook over het Belgische parlement gaan, indien de context duidelijk is. Sommige mensen voegen nu eenmaal graag nutteloze adjectieven toe. België ligt ook in Europa, dus ons parlement is Europees.
> .



Gelieve  één voorbeeld (1) te vinden. Tot nader order blijft dat een gratuite theorie.


Je kan het over (de) Europese Parlementen hebben in het meervoud ja. In het enkelvoud verwijst Het Europese Pârlement altijd naar het Europarlement.



Red Arrow :D said:


> De Taaltelefoon geeft een duidelijkere uitleg. Er zijn eigenlijk drie soorten uitzonderingen, maar je hoeft er geen rekening mee te houden.
> 
> Bron: bijvoeglijk naamwoord met of zonder -e


 Niet van toepassing en doet er dus niet toe.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Niet van toepassing en doet er dus niet toe.



Wel van toepassing. Citaat uit bijvoeglijk naamwoord met of zonder -e:

"Uitzondering 2: in combinaties die zeer vaak voorkomen als vaste verbindingen


het openbaar vervoer, het lager onderwijs, het Algemeen Nederlands, het Europees Parlement"
Zie ook Gebruik van de verbogen en de onverbogen vorm: speciale regels en           twijfelgevallen


----------



## eno2

Gekissebis. Het juiste antwoord staat al in #5
Daarna las ik dat gedeelte van de link dat mijn antwoord bevestigde ook wel. . Ik reageerde op wat  Red Arrow citeerde en waar  hij zelf van zegt "Er zijn eigenlijk drie soorten uitzonderingen, *maar je hoeft er geen rekening mee te houden"*



> 1. bijvoeglijke naamwoorden op -_ig_, -_isch_, -_lijk_ of -_lijks_
> 
> 
> het gezellig(e) hotel, het druilerig(e) weertje, dat telefonisch(e) gesprek, dit logisch(e) gevolg, ons onooglijk(e) dorpje, het dagelijks(e) gebruik
> 2. meerlettergrepige bijvoeglijke naamwoorden in de vergrotende trap *=> klinkt ouderwets*
> 
> 
> een belangrijker(e) discussie, het inspirerender(e) voorbeeld
> Die *stilistische* variatie kan ook voorkomen bij combinaties van _een_ + een nationaliteit of een bijzondere kwaliteit + _man_/_persoon_/een beroep/een functie.
> 
> 
> een Frans(e) filosoof, een uitmuntend(e) strateeg, een begenadigd(e) dichter


 Met dit citaat hoef je inderdaad geen rekening te houden. Waarom het dan posten?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Red Arrow :D said:


> 2. meerlettergrepige bijvoeglijke naamwoorden in de vergrotende trap *=> klinkt ouderwets*


Hoezo klinkt dat ouderwets?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Gekissebis. Het juiste antwoord staat al in #5
> Daarna las ik dat gedeelte van de link dat mijn antwoord bevestigde ook wel. . Ik reageerde op wat  Red Arrow citeerde en waar  hij zelf van zegt "Er zijn eigenlijk drie soorten uitzonderingen, *maar je hoeft er geen rekening mee te houden"*
> 
> Met dit citaat hoef je inderdaad geen rekening te houden. Waarom het dan posten?


Ik bedoelde dus: het is niet verplicht, maar het komt wel voor. Je hoeft het dus zelf niet toe te passen. Sorry voor de onduidelijkheid.


----------

